# Help Anyone?



## Elbereth (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello All,I'm doing research for a college class of mine and I've been spending hours trying to find information on irritable bowel syndrome. If anyone could point me in the direction of finding information about what parts of the world deal with irritable bowel syndrome. Its one of Americas most chronic common illness. Is it anywhere else? if anyone has heard anything I would appricate. Thank you for your time.


----------

